# Learning plumbing online!? Recommendation



## Jitss617 (Dec 8, 2019)

So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??


----------



## mdk (Dec 8, 2019)

You can learn a lot of the basics from Youtube videos, but I am not sure about any online classes. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??


The Watergate School  of Plumbing

Amid Impeachment Turmoil, HBO OKs Watergate Series


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 8, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??
> ...


Huh


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 8, 2019)

Do you want to do house hold plumbing and drain cleaning or new construction plumbing installs?...there is no better way to learn than by doing...find a company to work for as an apprentice...best way to learn....then when you are ready take the test...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2019)

Too bad you don’t live in the Boston area. There are many trade schools around. Best to learn English first though.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Too bad you don’t live in the Boston area. There are many trade schools around. Best to learn English first though.


I don’t live in the Boston area I live in Boston and there’s no trade schools in Boston for plumbing


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad you don’t live in the Boston area. There are many trade schools around. Best to learn English first though.
> ...



Spoken like someone who has never been to Boston.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 9, 2019)

Can you solder or braze?


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Wow your substance to prove me wrong is riveting


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 9, 2019)

Hot water on the left, cold on the right- turn right to close valve, left to open- shit won't flow up hill- you're welcome!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




There are lots of places in and around Boston. You will never get off your dead ass to find them even if you do ever go to Boston, loser.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Name one in Boston


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I know of many, but I’m sure as hell not doing YOU any favors, you lazy fuck.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad you don’t live in the Boston area. There are many trade schools around. Best to learn English first though.
> ...


oh you live in Boston....that explains it....


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...






No, he doesn’t.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 9, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ha what does that mean?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


you are a bostoner....thats almost like a san franciscaner...


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 10, 2019)

You are not specifying if you want to obtain a license or a certificate.

If you are not looking for the above...

Then first you will need tools and buy some supplies from Home Depot.

You can find internet videos in YouTube about basic plumbing. Also the library have books



Just buy the basic, like tube cutting tool, hacksaw, plumbing sandpaper (comes in small roll), propane torch kit, pipe wrenches, plumbing pliers, and if you ave flat and philips screwdrivers, then you can start something.

If you want to learn pvc pipe, you might need Teflon tape and pvc adhesive.

The book or videos give you great step by step lessons. Just wear gloves and glasses for protection.

Here is one of the funny things you can make. When my son made this "picture frame" he was 8 years old. I never finished installing a picture and nailing it in the wall, I might finish it one of these days... sure... right...

Just cut the pipes the same size for a 6x8 picture and with four 90 degrees elbows you make the frame. (1/2" copper pipe)


----------



## fncceo (Dec 10, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad you don’t live in the Boston area. There are many trade schools around. Best to learn English first though.
> ...



I would be highly surprised if that were the case.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 10, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??


Move to Mexico for a year and you’ll come back a man of many trades


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 11, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ummm ok that’s why I’m asking lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 11, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??
> ...


Lol have you seen Mexico lol ,, ITS A SHIt  HOLE! lol I’d be learning to be lazy and seeing dishwashers from America with 17 houses..

I talked to the dishwasher at my restaurant I said hey do you ow any house back in El Salvador.. he said 6 lol 
Mean while the lowering wage magget destroys American jobs, and will retire on the beach, while Americans are strung out on meth.. you democrats are embarrassing


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 11, 2019)

A more simplistic approach is to visit San Fran. Just bring paper....and rolling papers


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??



If you don't plan on becoming a licensed plumber don't bother with classes.

I installed all the plumbing in my new house with what I learned via youtube and I bought everything online.

FYI id you don't want to be a licensed plumber you don't have to learn to use anything but Pex.  It's way easier  and less expensive than copper.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 11, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??
> ...


I want to be license,,  I know the requirements the city of Boston requires you to have his out rages but it’s good to know a trade


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You will fail.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??



Just break a pipe and replace it...

Oh, I bet you think I am joking and I am not...

Every plumbing job I have done from Septic tanks to moving pipes I have done by just commonsense...

Plumbing is one of the easiest jobs to learn but the most dirty...

Or 

Find a Mexican crew and learn from them or a old Polish Plumber...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??
> ...


Lol have you seen Mexico?they keep
Coming to America for help haha


----------



## Fueri (Dec 11, 2019)

Apprenticeship Home


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 11, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Apprenticeship Home


I won’t work for a Union I’m America not Soviet Union
But thank you for the resource


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Apprenticeship Home
> ...



Are you this stupid in real life or is it just an internet thing with you?


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


Huh?? How am I stupid?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And yet most of them are maintenance men that know plumbing...

How many South Boston Irish are going to get into a damn Septic Tank, pump one out or work on a sewage line?

Not many I tell ya...

I learned from doing and you can take a class at Home Depot when they offer...

YouTube works wonders also... Hell that is where I go if I need to learn something...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 11, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



If I am correct and they are South Boston Irish, then real life...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 11, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



If he fails at plumbing then there is no help for him!


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


If you call cutting my grass and washing dishes handy ok lol


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> If he fails at plumbing then there is no help for him!



One does need to know what all those little lines on a tape measure or ruler are for


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > If he fails at plumbing then there is no help for him!
> ...


You Gus are funny! Mexican being handy! A ruler lines hahah


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 11, 2019)

If you really want to learn to lay pipe I can refer you to some sites. No Taze will immediately kill it due to my referring to the actors/actresses by their birth names.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And if you think that is all they do then you are slow than a snail in the head.

If you are wanting to learn the damn trade the go to Job Corps and learn there if you are young enough...

If not:

Plumbing Schools in Massachusetts with Program Overviews


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Yeah, I doubt you will make it as a plumber seeing you will get dirty and have to fix pipes for those you deem below yourself that make more than you...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Haha job corps haha


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 11, 2019)

Schools are nothing more than Liberal indoctrination centers


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It is where you belong if not in Prison but I also linked a damn site for you, so search and stop asking people to do it for you...

No wonder why the Mexicans are taking over when they are smarter than you...


----------



## bodecea (Dec 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??


leering a trade, eh?   Like those cracks of dawn?


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey Jizz,  why not join the Seabees?

They’ll teach you plumbing while you do something useful for your country


----------



## bodecea (Dec 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


"I want to be license".....learn English first, Comrade.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 11, 2019)

Actually joining the Military  ( Navy or Air Force  ) would be the wise option to learn a trade in but I doubt he could score a one on the ASVAB...

All joking aside the fact is the individual need to contact the Union in his area and ask them for a good technical school to learn the trade.

The Union will know and direct him to a school and then from there he can learn that Plumbing is great money but a crappy job...


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 11, 2019)

Seems he doesn’t like Unions


----------



## White 6 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??



Contact these people.  They have a 2 year apprenticeship program.
http://www.plumbersandgasfitterslocal12.org/

Good luck on your new career.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 11, 2019)

No Unions for Jizz.

He’s no Commie


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Exactly the point.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 11, 2019)

A licensed plumber?
No school available near you?
Reject unions?

Take your pride away and start all over again.

1)- First you need 6 month training learning bad words. 
2)- Three months getting drunk and learning how to stink like sewer water.
3)- Find a job as apprentice in a business which has a Master plumber.
4)- Work as apprentice for four years (two years in some States) renewing the apprentice license every year
5)- In the forth year Master plumber letter of recommendation for you to have the code test.
6)- Read the plumbing code book and be familiar with it.
7)- Have the code test and pass it. (Trade code tests are usually open books)

When you finish, please pass by and knock my door, I have a stop up toilet.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> A licensed plumber?
> No school available near you?
> Reject unions?
> 
> ...


Damn all that to make a living .. no wonder so many struggling in urban cities


----------



## Fueri (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > A licensed plumber?
> ...




It's a skilled trade.  Takes time to learn. 

Plumbers are in demand, and in part likely due to some of this, which I am sure discourages some, but at the other end is a very well paying career that can't be outsourced.

A few years investment in yourself is what all that is...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


I think it’s a good cause to start a political movement to deregulate all these types of jobs. So free ordinary people can have the same liberties everyone else has! Who’s with me!?


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I think it’s a good cause to start a political movement to deregulate all these types of jobs. So free ordinary people can have the same liberties everyone else has! Who’s with me!?



You mean so that any hack who calls himself a plumber can come into your house, fuck up your plumbing, hand you a hefty bill, and then move on with virtually no recourse on your part available?

Maybe we can apply the same kind of thinking to the medical profession also.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it’s a good cause to start a political movement to deregulate all these types of jobs. So free ordinary people can have the same liberties everyone else has! Who’s with me!?
> ...


It’s how America was for 200 years, I believe Americans are smart enough to make good decisions.. maybe you don’t? Why live here if you think so lowly of our citizens?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Two hundred years ago you dug a ditch, squatted and buried your urine and crap if you even did that...

Most Americans and the world did not have indoor plumbing two hundred years ago...

Hell a few still don't!

( not me before you make another comment )


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 15, 2019)

What's the big deal about getting a license?

What, too much effort on your part?  Maybe the reason you're such a failure in life is that you're lazy?


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Well you need a education then


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> What's the big deal about getting a license?
> 
> What, too much effort on your part?  Maybe the reason you're such a failure in life is that you're lazy?



The moment he smells another person crap he will stop!

Just not that but having to snake out a pipe because women refuse to throw their tampons in the waste basket and flush it will get him...

If that does not change his mind wait until you pump out a septic tank and have to get in a fix it!

It pays great but it is a crap of a job!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



WTF are you yammering on about?

In 1819 most of America didn't it have indoor toilets, showers or baths with running water...

So educate yourself...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> What's the big deal about getting a license?
> 
> What, too much effort on your part?  Maybe the reason you're such a failure in life is that you're lazy?


I’m seeing a city struggle because of over regulation, I believe in liberty, I belive America was created by millions of independent entrepreneurial Americans, but didn’t want to go to school they were extremely creative, and when you hold them back America struggles. You all don’t have to live here but that’s the Philosophy of America freedom liberty.. thanks


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I’m seeing a city struggle because of over regulation, I believe in liberty, I belive America was created by millions of independent entrepreneurial Americans, but didn’t want to go to school they were extremely creative, and when you hold them back America struggles. You all don’t have to live here but that’s the Philosophy of America freedom liberty.. thanks



OK then. You go ahead and start your own plumbing company without a license and see how far you get.

I have no idea how old you are but maybe it's high time for you  to grow up and face reality.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Yea maybe where your family lived lol


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??


About the best way to learn a hands on trade is... HANDS ON. I'd try and find an apprenticeship with a plumbing company.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m seeing a city struggle because of over regulation, I believe in liberty, I belive America was created by millions of independent entrepreneurial Americans, but didn’t want to go to school they were extremely creative, and when you hold them back America struggles. You all don’t have to live here but that’s the Philosophy of America freedom liberty.. thanks
> ...



Not far seeing he will lack the insurance, license and knowledge and believe me the boy would puke when he smell his first septic system backing up...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m seeing a city struggle because of over regulation, I believe in liberty, I belive America was created by millions of independent entrepreneurial Americans, but didn’t want to go to school they were extremely creative, and when you hold them back America struggles. You all don’t have to live here but that’s the Philosophy of America freedom liberty.. thanks
> ...


No I’m putting an act together I will have the thousands of Americans struggling in Boston sign the deregulation act and have it signed in to law.. Boston will be the first city to return to liberty and justice for all


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Why can’t you carry a debate with out calling people names?


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They were deregulated until just a few years ago, then plumber, electrician and the like all needed to be licensed. You have to pass the Code test, and yes most are open book, but still, you have to know what you're doing to pass. I have a friend that's owned his own Electrician business for over 40 years, and it took him 4 times to pass the Master Electrician Code test and get his license. It was either that or he was done. But he charges $60 an hour ou there in little backwoods podunk land, so you can make a pretty decent living. I've helped him on and off for decades on bigger jobs, and he pays me $20 an hour cash. I don't complain, I like the work myself, and since I have a degree in Electrical Engineering, I have a good working knowledge of what I'm doing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

007 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


Let’s take that book and grow it away , I’m sure people can study and learn on their own


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Well come on and prove me wrong boy!

The damn White House did not have running water until 1833 and in 1804 Philadelphia was the first city to use cast iron pipes...

So educate yourself seeing most of rural America did not have indoor plumbing until the next century...

The History of Plumbing in the United States



Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



What name did I call you?

Also when you tell someone to educate themselves on a subject you have no education in tell me you are not wanting to debate but just troll...


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


"Grow it away?" Not sure what you mean there, pard.

But you need the code book. Electrical and plumbing work has become quite complicated lately. There is a LOT to know, and when you lay hands on a job, you just bought the farm, because if it isn't up to code, you're liable.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Well then just make sure to be standing in a puddle of water when you touch the live wire... I promise it will not hurt you at all...

*** Disclaimer if the individual does it I am not responsible for his stupidity ***


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Sorry you are wrong ,, just deal with it


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

007 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I’m going to Deregulate all those laws we’re gonna throw it all away, and we are going to go back to trusting Americans again


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


The substance you add is amazing.. good job lol


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, you deal with it seeing you lack the experience and education on the subject matter.

It is not my fault you believe what you believe but as usual you believe in a lot of stupid nonsense...


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??




3 basic rules of plumbing,,,

1- shit rolls down hill

2- paydays on friday

3- don't chew your fingernails


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Ok buddy lol


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not your buddy...

Also you will never amount to anything, so keep on dreaming of deregulating something...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Stick to the topic or I kick your fagot ass out


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I am and stating you will never amount to anything in life where you can deregulate the Plumbing Industry.

So go to school and learn a trade...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


So you are anti American and want to keep the millons of ordinary people Down.. well you won’t we defeated you nazis before.. would you like to end up as the same results as they did hehe


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not worrying about you or your nonsense... Go learn a trade for once...


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I’m going to Deregulate all those laws we’re gonna throw it all away,


How ya gonna do that?


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Go learn the constitution, assimilate you won’t be told again


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 15, 2019)

I have a lot of experience with plumbing ... though I'm not a licenceman ... every state is different, here it's a six year apprenticeship program, which includes night school at a community college ... dirt for wages, treated like a moron, and one hell of a lot of ditch digging ... figure three solid years learning how to use a shovel ...

The biggest hang up is getting an apprenticeship position ... is your father a plumber? ... if not, forget about being a plumber ... are you over 20-years-old, no one's going to hire you, they rightful figure you'll jump at the first $9/hr job that comes along and all the expense of training you is wasted ...

Obviously, you're not afraid of hard work ... so go into carpentry ... lower wages for the first 20 years of your career, but it's a much easier transition into development, where the top money is made ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

007 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m going to Deregulate all those laws we’re gonna throw it all away,
> ...


One more time.. I’m going to have the thousands of Bostonians that are struggling because of overregulation sign an act when they sign it we’re going to take it to the legislation We will demand they signed it into law..  
America Became the greatest country in the world without all these government overseers,  our urban cities demand it we cannot compete with a small few that want to see America a certain way.. we need to go back to trusting our fellow citizens and not treat them as idiots. They deserve the liberties as everyone else. That includes a path to get where they want in away they can achieve it,,  I can Google and I can post names of thousands of people that have made it in this country from no schooling, and if we continue to put these shackles on our poor citizens they are going to continue to get on drugs they’re going to continue to commit crimes.. most Americans are entrepreneurs adventurers they take chances.. it shouldn’t be just for people who want to sit in class for 5 years.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Hey it’s the reason Bostonians are struggling a Public school teacher lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Are you also calling our founding fathers losers for working for freedom and liberty? You hack?@9@


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Say a Boston public school teacher that has produced failures lol


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Good luck with that way of thinking...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


When you can counter argue anything that I posted about the outcome of kids have graduated from the schools you worked at then we can talk until then shut the fuck up


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I am.. I’m working hard on a act that will eliminate public schools ,, let’s see who’s lazy when your ass gets fired and Stick to the topic or I’ll kick your fucking lazy ass out of here you fucking hack lol


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 15, 2019)

Just goofle : laying pipe videos. Take some rags when you watch them.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I’m working hard on a [sic] act.....
> ...


Come on fag boy.. can you tell me the outcome of most of your American students that graduated in the past 15 years?


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I am I’m going to attack the main perpetrator of Americans struggling and that is idiotic useless hacks like you in a public school systems.. you destroyed lives! You would never be hired in the private market you hack


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ... You would never be hired in the private market you hack




I've worked in the private market for many times more years than you have been alive, punk.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Call it what you want but when I take your pension and rip it up in your face and force you to actually work hard lol then let’s talk haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ... You would never be hired in the private market you hack
> ...


Yea yea.. your a hack.. get a real job instead of talking to kids about false shit you idiot lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ok public school teacher who’s graduates outcomes are subsidize housing lol you The definition of a loser haha


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, idiot, it's true. No amount of trolling or fantasy games will change it. 


Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You start a thread begging for career advice, but here you are wasting time with trolling nonsense instead of getting off your dead ass and doing anything about it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I’m doing research you fucking moron and it was provided,, How can a Boston public school teacher call somebody else a loser when you have produced nothing but failures,, You are the definition of a loser hack, Your production is losers lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Can you imagine the gov telling this guy hey you can’t give that guys what ever because you didn’t sit in class for 5 years lol 

what has happen to Americans?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


This is in Woburn (not really that close) and traffic sucks but it’s there.
Plumbing Courses | The Peterson School


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ...
> I’m doing research ...




NO, you're not. Stop with the bullshit and get off your worthless ass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Look at your results lol loser


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Woburn is plenty close for anyone with the slightest interest in actually doing something.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




YOUR failure is all on YOU, worthless.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Is it? How would he get there? Up 95, which is a nightmare traffic wise. You’re a dumbass.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



If you drive anywhere in the Boston area traffic is a nightmare. If a little traffic is too much to handle, then you  didn't want what is there badly enough to bother with. 93 out of the city to 95 is not far at all. Since the idiot in question is probably too stupid to have a driver's license, there are 2 commuter rail options to get there. No pussy excuses.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Poor guy.. I’m not one of your students haha


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




Flunking out will do that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Like most of the kids you teach, do you feel any sense of responsibility for their failure?


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


OK... well that's the way to do it if you want to change something. I commend you for that.

But what exactly are you going to have deregulated?

Most of the new codes are beneficial to the home owner. They make things safer and done better than they used to be, and it keeps people away from people that don't know anything about that kind of stuff from having some hack show up and make things worse than they were before.

I've shown up on electrical jobs with my Electrician buddy and found DANGEROUS things done that weren't code. Having an Electrician pass a Masters Exam before they can go out and do shoddy work benefits people... that's what I'm saying.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

007 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I don’t think a government over seeing if you know something is going to help Americans, if you don’t know the codes you won’t get the job let the free market keep people that suck out of the market


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


But when you get out here in little town rural America, there's lots of people that don't know what they're doing trying to pass themselves off as knowing, and they're hacks. They shouldn't be allowed to go screw people's houses up.

I'd like some assurance that they actually know what they're doing. Having to pass a code test is that assurance.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


But you agree the traffic is bad, which was my initial point. Yes or no?


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

007 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I mean we built America with gov over seeing builders and fixers.. it’s worked before.. we are in the era of search engines , people have public records


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

At the Harley dealer I worked at, the only way you'd get hired if you graduated an authorized Harley Davidson accredited school for technician.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I get where you're coming from bro. I'm just respectfully disagreeing... to a degree... I'm not in here to talk you down or call you names.

I've worked trades myself all my life. I've never had a "sit down" job. I've seen what hacks do and I didn't like it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

007 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


And that’s for a respectable dialogue unlike others. I live In a urban city that has been destroyed by regulations I’m searching for a better balance


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



YOUR failure is YOUR responsibility, loser.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I make more money then you ever will, Stop deflecting from my question, do you feel any type of responsibility for your past students failing in life Yes or no


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...








Yeah, that’s why you’re begging for help on how to become a plumber, and can’t afford to drive to Woburn.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





YOU are a failure because of YOU, loser.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Still projecting huh


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I think you're a good dude, brother. We're on the same side.

I've made a lot money in my life too in the trades. I retired from Harley Davidson as a Master Harley Tech, and that was my 3rd career. I make more money now retired than I did when I was working because of smart investments and planning.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 15, 2019)

You couldn’t pay me enough to be a plumber. It’s why I respect those who choose that profession.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I’m searching for a better balance
> ...


Still projecting lol poor guy


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 15, 2019)

Is it safe to assume you’re a democrat, Unkotare?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Is it safe to assume you’re a democrat, Unkotare?




No, it's not.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I’m searching for a better balance
> ...


Cut the crap, ya jacked off low life trailer trash retarded piece of rat shit.


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it safe to assume you’re a democrat, Unkotare?
> ...


Do you support Trump and the benefits we’ve gained since his election?


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'd rather read his shit than your's.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??


most states use the international plumbing code
https://www.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/Code_Adoption_Maps.pdf
2018 International Plumbing Code - 2018 International Codes and References - International Codes
Knowing the code is about 50% of the job
If you have any questions I believe I can help you


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Can you solder or braze?


You would be shocked at the "plumbers" who say they can braze and I have to go back and fix their crap.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...




I support whatever is of benefit to the United States according to our values and principles.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


If you have nothing nice to say don’t say it at all.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


If you haven't noticed yet, I've been here longer than anyone else still left posting on this board.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> You are not specifying if you want to obtain a license or a certificate.
> 
> If you are not looking for the above...
> 
> ...


Never use propane for soldering it doesn't get hot enough MAPP or acetylene Turbo is the best but Lowes sales Bernzomatic for the money is great. hacksaws are old school battery powered works much better DewALT has a good system, 5/16 and 3/8 nut driver and the torque wrenches for that size. Torpedo level that has horizontal, vertical, and 45degree bubble, and a 2' level, 2ilb hammer with cold steel chisel,  Plumb bob, 35 feet tape measure, channel lock and adjustable wrench.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Why don’t you go and learn how to teach students and stop stalking me on this board, The kids you teach you’re failing,  you should bare some responsibility


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

There are a couple measurements that you'll have to remember ADA lavatory height 34" from finish floor Toilet center 18" from the closest wall or partition and toilet seat is no more than 18" above the finish floor, if you have a flushometer toilet your water supply stub out will be no more than 4-3/4 " from center of your toilet drain. , Handicap restroom must have a 5' turning radius


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Get a life, stop attacking people .


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Never use propane for soldering it doesn't get hot enough MAPP or acetylene Turbo is the best but Lowes sales Bernzomatic for the money is great. hacksaws are old school battery powered works much better DewALT has a good system, 5/16 and 3/8 nut driver and the torque wrenches for that size. Torpedo level that has horizontal, vertical, and 45degree bubble, and a 2' level, 2ilb hammer with cold steel chisel,  Plumb bob, 35 feet tape measure, channel lock and adjustable wrench.



That one! That was in my mind but I said propane rather than acetylene. And I just used the acetylene torch three months ago to remove a stuck pin inside a brake caliper bracket. Had to heat it up for a few and removed it turning and pulling it out.

Glad you found my typo word.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




I already have. I spent many long years in school and via experience all over the world training to learn how. I continue learning more all the time. I don't sit on my ass and whine that it takes to much time and effort to give a damn about gaining the skills I need.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


THEN WHY ARE ALL YOUR STUDENTS FAILING IN LIFE? If you are so smart


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Never use propane for soldering it doesn't get hot enough MAPP or acetylene Turbo is the best but Lowes sales Bernzomatic for the money is great. hacksaws are old school battery powered works much better DewALT has a good system, 5/16 and 3/8 nut driver and the torque wrenches for that size. Torpedo level that has horizontal, vertical, and 45degree bubble, and a 2' level, 2ilb hammer with cold steel chisel,  Plumb bob, 35 feet tape measure, channel lock and adjustable wrench.
> ...


Didn't consider it a typo because some plumbers use propane I don't like it because as I said doesn't get hot enough at least for me.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




They aren't. YOUR failures are all on you, loser.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So why are 99% of all new business opened in boston the past 15-30 years all outsiders? Where are the gratifying jobs they are working? Why aren’t they buying homes in Boston?? Do you feel responsible for their failures or not.. since you worked so hard lol


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

Ahem! As a hairy arsed Brit plumber we have a hard job attracting the right sort of young person to the trade. Getting up in the morning for young people is hard.
If a contract is in another city or town say 1.5 hours away you have to travel it in the early hours 7:30 am start you have to leave or be picked up 5:45am to be where you are picked up you need to get up earlier to get your kit..food..self in that location.
It takes a very mature young person to discipline himself to the
rigours of Male working life.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Ahem! As a hairy arsed Brit plumber we have a hard job attracting the right sort of young person to the trade. Getting up in the morning for young people is hard.
> If a contract is in another city or town say 1.5 hours away you have to travel it in the early hours 7:30 am start you have to leave or be picked up 5:45am to be where you are picked up you need to get up earlier to get your kit..food..self in that location.
> It takes a very mature young person to discipline himself to the
> rigours of Male working life.


I'm already on the job by 6 am


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




They aren't, liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

LOL why does every thread end up in a shit fight? lol


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Look,  the place I come from, you just wear a blue overall, find a 18mm long wrench for one hand, a dirty white wipe cloth stained with black spots inside your back packet, with the other hand you put black grease sporadically in your face and overall... and you ARE a mechanic.

However, such won't work in many places.

Car mechanics, plumbing, carpentry, plumbing, and more, those require* training.*

There is nothing against people as to say, the government is trying to make hard for people to become an electrician.

But without training you can cause fires, floods inside the house, destruction of property, and worst, you can even cause death of people if you don't know what are you doing.

Besides of knowing how to use tools, and repair existing plumbing, and install new pipes and features, you must learn to do it according to the correspondent code.

*Codes are made for protection: SAFETY*

For example, you install a new electric circuit in your house using the wrong size of wiring, and you have installed an electric heater.

The cable you used was gauge 18, and was not insulated for other purposes but for installations in devices like  floor lamps, radios, etc. 

The required gauge was 12 for your electric heater (which is thicker and handle more amps and heat). After using the electric heater the cable you have installed heats up and burns the insulation and causes a fire.

After the fire has been extinguished, the inspector finds the fault, which is the  improper cable. You try to collect money from the house insurance but your claim is denied. The reason is: you caused the fire when using the wrong cable.

Same will happen to you if you don't learn plumbing in school or working in that trade for years and gaining experience.

Learning the trade and the code is for saving lives (your life first), avoiding damage to the tools and equipment, avoiding destruction of the premises. SAFETY is first, and school and training will teach you that: SAFETY.

I'm glad to hear you want to learn a trade, but please listen to the ones with experience. I have had myself a trade license, and I renewed it every two years, until I didn't renewed it anymore, but my knowledge stays.

Please, do the right thing. *Getting a trade license is not "that easy", but others did it, because they wanted to become plumbers, the wanted to become electricians, they wanted to work with a license in construction business.*

Then, you don't need to answer this questions to me or the others here.

Do you want to become a plumber because that is really what you feel attractive to do? Because you like seeing you as a plumber?

If yes, I can tell you that* if you are good working with your hands*, then you will be a plumber.

If no, then you better have your plan B, which is another job you think is suitable for you.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Ahem! As a hairy arsed Brit plumber we have a hard job attracting the right sort of young person to the trade. Getting up in the morning for young people is hard.
> ...


Is that a local job...how far did you travel to it?


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Take some responsibility for your failures. Stop collecting money you aren’t earning you hack


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I understand your side or how training is important! But this country wasn’t built by people trained up to par with Bureaucratic  standards.. millions of Americans took chances they had a skill they don’t wanna sit in classrooms they rather learn on the job, and millions are told no, it’s why kids are getting high, they been Shackled by regulations, laws, permits, housing standards, blah blah blah. There has to be a place Americans can go with their born giving gift to explore and practice like we used to in the streets of urban America.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

Then there is the working long hours... getting home around 8pm time. Most young men have girlfriends...socialising..weekends forget it. Believe me..I’ve had every kind of young man being trained...when they become handy they leave for some local job that pays less but they have sociable hours.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Depends on the job I use to go out of state a lot now the furthest I have been is 89 miles north.
Charlotte is hell fighting the traffic morning is easy afternoon is bad.
I loved it when I did the fire departments in my town never left the hu=ose before 6:45 and still make it on the job by 7 lol


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



America uses Universal codes. These are for a purpose. 

I feel your posting is going into the twighlight zone mate.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


And Americans have to sit in a class room to learn it? Come with substance that makes sense


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Didn't consider it a typo because some plumbers use propane I don't like it because as I said doesn't get hot enough at least for me.


 I use acetylene and I have plans to buy the one for "silver", because I might remove myself the outside AC condenser to other side of the house. 

I have the vacuum machine, and a friend of mine told me he can pull the existing freon with his machine. I can buy new one anyway. I bought the vacuum machine long ago when a truck backed up and broke my car AC radiator. I saved lots of the money received from the insurance when I repaired my car by myself. Lol.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I agree with everything you said and will add new guys starting out learning how to plum will always end up in a ditch grading it for the underground piping systems. 2-1/2" pipe and smaller will have a 1/4" grade 3-6" pipe will have a 1/8" grade anything bigger will have a 1/16"grade. Learn to grade fast learn how to read blueprints and know your venting systems.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

Exam certificates prove the candidate has learnt the various skill concerning the syllabus of plumbing.
Cowboy plumbers are a disease.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Exam certificates prove the candidate has learnt the various skill concerning the syllabus of plumbing.
> Cowboy plumbers are a disease.


Well then you are for only allowing liberty to book nerds and not cowboys. You are here because of cowboys


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't consider it a typo because some plumbers use propane I don't like it because as I said doesn't get hot enough at least for me.
> ...


Go with Turbo believe me don't cut corners the price will pay for itself in the long run.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Exam certificates prove the candidate has learnt the various skill concerning the syllabus of plumbing.
> ...


lol hey buddy liberty is great but if you don't know code you'll fail your inspection lose your job and where will you be then?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Lazy POS.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


Most States in America use the international code


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Don’t hire the guy? Lol hellooooooo that’s how America was founded and built off of reputation not government knowing if you know a Code or not lol 

I’m glad your job is protected, because thousands of Americans are struggling because of the government over reach. 

that’s all I’m saying their are people
With talent and want to do they jobs but don’t want to sit in a class room... what do we do with these talented people? Tell them to fcuk off?


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Exam certificates prove the candidate has learnt the various skill concerning the syllabus of plumbing.
> Cowboy plumbers are a disease.


 Still I love watching YouTube videos how farm white dudes fix their cars without training. They find the way.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Lol when are you going to say it my face lol coward lol your calling the people that built America lazy because they learned doing,, you coward haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Exam certificates prove the candidate has learnt the various skill concerning the syllabus of plumbing.
> ...


White farms dude? Lol your racist to?


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Lol, I don't call them rednecks.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


You think you are more knowledgeable then Americans down south? Lol haha where you from?


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Go with Turbo believe me don't cut corners the price will pay for itself in the long run.


You might be right, I was watching videos and it's not that hard, but a kind of expensive sometimes. 

Decades ago you can do turbo job on a 1997 hardobdy Nissan truck using the turbo from the Nissan 200 something. In those years those cars have letters like ZX or X something. The fit was perfect.

If you do so, is also needed to replace the exhaust pipe?


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

An example of the sort of plumbing I do. 3 wall hung boilers. Flow and return heating headers with a pump on the flow. Red oxide painted gas main.
White plastic condense drain.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> You think you are more knowledgeable then Americans down south? Lol haha where you from?



From a guy like you coming from Boston, I can't say more. I have been in the South some years, having great steaks in Tennessee...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > You think you are more knowledgeable then Americans down south? Lol haha where you from?
> ...


Where you from?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You have codes because they have been tested and work, plumbing installed by code functions properly and you don't have future problems. You have handicap code for the safety of handicap people.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


All things you can learn on the job


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

From the picture.

Two valves are open, the middle between is closed and one end going nowhere.

What is the purpose for that middle pipe?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Go with Turbo believe me don't cut corners the price will pay for itself in the long run.
> ...


lol I was actually talking about a torch manufacture


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> From the picture.
> 
> Two valves are open, the middle between is closed and one end going nowhere.
> 
> ...



They are both valved off ends for flushing the flow and return header pipes.  hoses are attached and water is pumped in from the flow (top pipe) and flushed out the bottom pipe.
This cleans the system of dirt..oil and foreign debris.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> From the picture.
> 
> Two valves are open, the middle between is closed and one end going nowhere.
> 
> What is the purpose for that middle pipe?


Without know what the piping system is hard to say. my best guess would be for future use.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


 Ha ha ha ha

I thought you were talking about my car job.

I had no idea of turbo torch for soldering or welding.

I learned plumbing first as monkey see monkey do, but later I subscribed myself to all training offered in my government agency. I have some certificates including carpentry.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > From the picture.
> ...



It’s just a basic reverse return heating system.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

Here is a bigger system 2 boilers, reverse return, pump on the flow. 




Everything you see I installed


----------



## White 6 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Absolutely, that's why I recommended that plumber union apprenticeship.  You really thinking of being a plumber???  I thought you were my age.  I've worked on cars, tanks, trucks, hydraulics, and weapons including live munitions, and yes, plumbing, but there is nothing I hate more than plumbing repair.  I would rather be in hell with my back broke.  Good luck to you, sir.  I'll pay through the nose and consider it money well spent.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Here is a bigger system 2 boilers, reverse return, pump on the flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Child’s play, did this with my eyes closed


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

I usually take a picture of a days work...


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > From the picture.
> ...



I first  thought exactly the same, but saw no place to continue a further installation. 

The answer given by him  it is for flushing must be the right one... he installed it... I can't argue about it...  The guy knows his job... the installation is neat, pipes horizontal and vertical correct, well secured, clean welding work, valves properly color labeled, let me see... I have here one green sticker... OK... inspection passed by me on December 15, 2019... ha ha ha ha

I love when I see neat job like the one in the picture.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

White 6 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


What do you recommend hvac?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


I'm more of a potable water plumber Cold, hot, and hot water return


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

Here is the Pump.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


He cheated a little using the propress lol


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Very neat work sir


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


Thank you
Had to build the pad using about 16 bags of quickcret


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



We use propress for quick jobs.   But be assured we do not use carbon steel for heating pipework anymore...if you drain a system for a while the carbon steel will rust internally... then we  have a problem


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He cheated a little using the propress lol



Shhhhh

( I know that. I made him pass the inspection already. He already gave me my cut...)


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

Here is another example of my work


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


carbon steel is as bad as Galvanize is. They need to outlaw that crap. Propress is great if you know what you are doing. If you don't file the edge that you cut you'll cut the rubber Oring in the fitting. and that really sucks when that happens lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Guys go create your own forum


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Here is another example of my work


Great looking job. I've done a couple of boilers one of them was at a K&W restaurant didn't have a tank for the hot water hot a hot water liner running a circle in the boiler room continuous water hot


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Guys go create your own forum


I thought you wanted to learn how to plumb? Isn't it great to see some of the jobs that have been completed?


----------



## White 6 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Absolutely.  HVAC manufacturing It's where I first go involved in welding, brazing, numeric controlled program and fab assembly.  Enjoyed it till bad (crooked) management and Train sent company to bankruptcy back in 76.  More management than Train, they just made a better product at a profit.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Come on down pussy ,, why you scared


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm not deep in knowledge as you guys have in plumbing, I barely know residential plumbing work, that means my house, and my house.

But I can tell doing plumbing work is fun, like electric and any other trade.

I guess the secret for such great work of you is loving what you do.

Hope the OP understands how important training is. This is a part that can't be avoided.

If I was the OP, I would be asking more questions learning more each time. Today I have learned a lot just reading a few pages in this thread.

In my life, my true career has been loving what I was doing at work each time.

My experience with commercial plumbing has been in boiler rooms full of vapor everywhere because leaks in a pipe, dirty, with "corroded" corpses of dead rats around, trash everywhere, and using flash lights because most of the light fixtures were broken by drug addict guys living in the same basement.

I fast learned the system of those old boilers, which by the way were huge and I have no idea how they were put inside that room thru a 40" wide door which was reached using old metal stairs with a handle made with 1 1/4" black pipe.

My job was not to repair anything over there but finding tiers going to the upper floors, because from ten floor building, the tub of some apartments had problems of cold water coming from the hot line.

After understanding the circulation process of the hot water, I made a survey of the affected units, no problems with tub faucets causing any crossover, and finally went to the top floor, removed the ceiling tiles on the hallway and studied the pipe installation in that area.

It didn't cost me much to find the problem. That day I decided no to make a report for plumbers to fix it but I fix it by myself. This problem existed for more than 20 years since the construction of the building. I fixed it in half day work. Tell me about it.

Guys in my job looked at me smiling and happy about the fast solution for the problem. One of them told me: "Luchito, you are bad... man... you are bad..."

And this is for the OP.

Look, no matter what job you will choose for your future. You can keep one job all your life or you can change jobs from time to time. But you better prepare yourself and you must like what you do.

Don't look for how much a job pays, but look first for what kind of jobs you would like to do.

This is very important. Take the example of the poster who shows pictures of his work. His work is great, he acquired knowledge, his hands make wonderful things.

You can do the same and more. Review what you want in your life. Now you saw the pictures of what you can do being a plumber, which is not only using k1500 to clean up main pipes but also to make new installations, not only to replace a garbage disposal but to run pipes, gas, water inside and outside properties.

Is this is the trade you want to follow, stop making excuses, and start looking for a school or a business where you can learn the trade.

Life is one, please don't waste it, but become mature and strong enough to face the challenge. This is why I asked you before, if becoming a plumber is what you really want to do.

In my life. I have worked in several jobs, I have even worked as a disco manager once, I quit because can't handle loud music everyday except Thursdays. Not for me, thanks.

But each work I got, I did it giving my heart. I wanted to do it.

No problem what is your age, you can start your life as many times you want to.

Listen to the other guys who gave you advises and tips, they have experience, learn from them.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Just wait until I find that school


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Meaning what?


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ya know I’m looking for a plumbing school maybe I might see you there hahaha


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Doesn’t seem like you’re really looking for a plumbing school.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Haha someone shitting their pants haha


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You’ve been informed about places nearby where you could receive training if you were serious, but all you’ve done is bitch and moan about having to actually exert any effort to achieve what you claim to want. You’re just a lazy, worthless loser wasting peoples time.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Rothenburger make these for internal, and external grooving  Tools. $80


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I believe he has the James T Kirk syndrome, rules and regulations do not apply to him, a no win scenario is his outlook on life.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

Over here he would not find regular work. To be in the industry he would have to get certified  to his skills in industry recognised skills. CSCS cards are mandatory to be allowed on every site complete with a regulation health and safety certificate.
Without this card he would be .... penniless.


----------



## xband (Dec 16, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??



I was a plumbers helper for three years. There are only three things you have to know to be a plumber: shit flows downhill, don't chew your fingernails and payday is Friday.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

xband said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??
> ...



you forgot, the suppliers always deliver at lunch breaks.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

BSS is a national fittings and plant supplier. It has a store in every town and city, sometimes more than one if the city is large. Phone up before 5pm and you get fittings delivered the next day before noon.
BSS | Pipeline and Heating Solutions


----------



## xband (Dec 16, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I also know how to wipe my joints thanks to the Plumber.


----------



## xband (Dec 16, 2019)

xband said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


There are State Laws that include Plumbing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 16, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


I suppose that tappers down like a funnel.to do more than one size? I don't do much propress but I do a lot of clean pipe such as med gas that would work nicely with.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 16, 2019)

xband said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


a plumber that doesn't wipe his joints will not wipe his ass after taking a shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 16, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I always make them sit there and wait.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 16, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Knowing the code makes you more money. not knowing the code will cause you to fail your inspections and lose your money if not your job.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

Here is a cheaper pipe reamer I had in my bag


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

Here is loctite55 pipe threading string. I bet you don’t use it in USA?


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

And this old thing I’ve had for ever!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 16, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> And this old thing I’ve had for ever!





Roy Batty said:


> Here is a cheaper pipe reamer I had in my bag


Hows your 300 holding out?



Roy Batty said:


> Here is loctite55 pipe threading string. I bet you don’t use it in USA?


I like Blue Monster
Blue Monster Products


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > And this old thing I’ve had for ever!
> ...


It’s been a good 300. 20 year old at least. 
That blue monster product is PTFE tape.   loctite55 is a fibre thread string.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 16, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


It also comes in a paste dope compound form Bad threads it will stop a leak 
Those 300's the only way you can killed them is cut the cord lol


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



All pipe threading machines here have a dead mans foot peddle.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

With Loctite55 you can turn back a fitting 1/4 turn no leaks 
LOCTITE 55


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 16, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??



Well....  so this is just my opinion....

Most trades are about 75% experience of doing, and 25% knowledge learned.

Meaning, you'll get far more, and learn faster, if you can join an apprenticeship.

I went to a school for a trade, and I was consistently 100% top student A+, never missed a single question on a single test.

I also was the absolute worst student in the class at actually doing the work.  No skill whatsoever at doing the job, but I knew the answer to every question, and knew everything there was to know about the trade.

Trades are better learned by doing it, rather than head knowledge.   Now if you already are pretty handy at pipe-fitting, and you are just looking for that best practices, then scout around for local state colleges.  There are usually some with trade classes.   Teaching you best practices, and building codes, is very important, and obviously useful to learn.

But if you actually want a ground up learning a trade, I believe most state pipe-fitting unions, have apprenticeship programs.  Here in Ohio, I see them being advertised pretty regularly.  Of course it means you have to spend a year or two working as some guys pet... and some guys are better at training people than others.... but that's honestly the best way to go in my opinion.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 16, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Come on we know you are to scared to talk like this .. give it a rest tiny


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 16, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So I been intrigued about leering a trade,, and want to take a plumbing class, but I have no schools near me, but their is online courses. Any recommendations??
> ...



Some guys pet? 
You have a lot to learn about working practices!


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 16, 2019)

I got a buddy of mine that is unlicensed and has his own business.. he does very well


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 16, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...






“Come to me!!!!!!”


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 16, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Oh I am.. I’m looking for that school now ,, hehehehe


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 16, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I got a buddy of mine that is unlicensed and has his own business.. he does very well






Another lie.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 16, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a buddy of mine that is unlicensed and has his own business.. he does very well
> ...


Yes you are


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 16, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I got a buddy of mine that is unlicensed and has his own business.. he does very well


OK. OK. 

This is it.

You just have come here to become the top poster of the month.

If your unlicensed friend has his own business  and he is doing well, then what the hell are you doing here asking for advice?

Go and ask to your friend.

Sh*t...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 16, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a buddy of mine that is unlicensed and has his own business.. he does very well
> ...






Everything that fool posts is an idiotic lie.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 16, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a buddy of mine that is unlicensed and has his own business.. he does very well
> ...


Says the racist? Lol ok


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 18, 2019)

I went back to the boiler house yesterday took some photos of the job, completely finished.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 29, 2020)

I would also add, a lot of people try and go the quick-buck route, meaning they try and do the job fast, so they can do more jobs in a day, and thus earn more money.

That works only in the short term.  In the long term, you'll end up worse off.

If you meet good tradesmen who charge a premium for their services, the reason they are able to earn a ton more money, for doing less overall work, is because they have gained a reputation for quality that puts them in demand.

But in order to get that reputation, you have be a man dedicated to quality.  That means in the short term, you are going to slow down, and methodical check and double check your work, and put in the extra effect to make the job not only be done well, but make it look like.

People like that, when they pull a part out of a box, and find it's been sitting on the shelf for years, and extremely dusty, they take the time to clean it, before installing it, so that it looks perfect.   That's how you end up with a reputation for quality, which leads to longer term success.

Quantity is never a good substitute for quality.  Quality is King, in the long run.


----------

